# My small but growing stash...



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Had one humidor at the beginning of the year and I now have two......wonder how many by the end of next year ??


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice stash!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nice stash!

If you need help storing them, I have some extra room.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That's quite impressive!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

looks like you got the quality part down, thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a few Partagas No. 4 Series D as well and I love em' Keep building it up


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish they had a "green with envy" smiley. Good lookin stash my friend.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Dank nice stash,I got over 200 sticks and I think I would rather have your stash. Lol. But then again, I like nubs and every cuban I have had to date. Lol.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

"wonder how many by the end of next year ??"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The number increases exponentially from this stage.
Really looking fine right now.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like a good start and believe me you will have another one by the end of next summer


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

nice stash indeed I like the contrast between the elegance of the CCs and then you have NUBS it made me laugh...I like them too


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

NICE stash!! Looks like we need to get you some more Non-Cubans in there though!! Feel free to send some of those dirty Cubans my way!


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sigarz said:


> nice stash indeed I like the contrast between the elegance of the CCs and then you have NUBS it made me laugh...I like them too


The Nubs are new..... I guess the marketing got me. I've only had a Nub Habano and a Maduro so far. Don't know if I'm a fan of the Maduro but the Habano was pretty good !


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice stash. I see a cooler full of dress boxes in your future.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Better than my start...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> The Nubs are new..... I guess the marketing got me. I've only had a Nub Habano and a Maduro so far. Don't know if I'm a fan of the Maduro but the Habano was pretty good !


I suggest trying all the nubs they make. See what you like. If I was a multi billionaire with a walk in full of cubans. I would still have enough nubs to last a lifetime. One of my favorite smokes. The habano460 is the best IMHO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You cant go wrong with those Siglo II's and Monte #4's. Nice range all round.

How many will you have by the end of the year? Those two & a tupperdor. LOL.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Warren, stop following me around the forum.....


Lol.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Not hard to spot when your one of the few posting.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

...true. hey, its almost 4 a.m. here. I need to get to bed...


But the pictures above are keeping me awake... maybe they will find there way to my dreams, and I can smoke a siglo II on the beach and never leave the house.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice Scott. I see a cooler in your near future! Lol


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great! I'm sure that stash will be growing and growing!


----------

